# Sicheres W-Lan



## Krumnix (21 Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem sicherem W-Lan-Modul, bzw. Konfiguration.
Hierbei geht es nicht um die Verschlüsselung der Daten, sondern um die Sicherheit der Verbindung selbst.
D.H. wenn ein Teilnehmer nicht mehr da ist, soll innerhalb von 2sec. über den Accesspoint ein Fehler ausgegeben werden.
Entweder durch ein zusätzliches Telegramm, das zu einem Rechner/SPS gesendet wird, oder durch einen Ausgang, der
ggf. auch Fehlersicher (2-kanalig) ausgewertet werden kann.

Der normale W-Lan Verkehr soll natürlich auch über das W-Lan Modul (für Laptop) möglich sein.

Kennt jemand so ein System oder einen Anbieter?


----------



## sascha-polo (21 Mai 2012)

Wofuer soll das WLAN genutzt werden ?

- Profinet ( dann kannst du die Clients ueber die Hardware Diagnose ueberwachen lassen )
- Ethernet ( Dann gibt es Netzwerk MOnitoring Software, welche Meldungen aussenden koennen )


----------



## Krumnix (21 Mai 2012)

Es soll eine RF-ID ausgelesen werden und diese schaltet dann bestimmte Bedienbereiche auf der Visu frei. 
Da die ID über das WLAN an die SPS geschickt werden soll, setzt der Kunde halt voraus, das es sicher übertragen wird, 
weil man ja danach in dem Bereich aktiv Antriebe ansteuern kann. 
Die Freigaben dazu müssen über die SPS geregelt werden und dürfen nicht in der Visu ausgewertet werden.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Mai 2012)

Wenn dein RFID-Leser Profinet kann, dann gibt es div. Lösungen von Siemens oder Phönix.
Wenn der Leser per TCP/IP kommuniziert, dann kannst einen normalen (guten" Accesspoint verwenden.

Wichtig in beiden Fällen ist die richtige Positionierung und Auswahl der Antenne.
Hier gibt es genügend Apps für Smartphone oder Tablet, die hier ganz hilfreich sind.

Wie groß ist der Bereich, den du abdecken musst?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Krumnix (22 Mai 2012)

Es ist ein Laptop, der über das RFID Freigaben zum Steuern bekommt.
Der Bediener geht nun mit dem Laptop an 5 Stationen und legt hier einen RFID neben den Laptop und bekommt dann nur die Freigaben, die er in diesem Bereich steuern darf.
Die Reichweite zur Steuerung, wo auch der Accesspoint sich befindet, ist maximal 100m entfernt. 
Das WLAN selbst funktioniert überall dort, wo es soll. Nur will der Kunde nicht, dass bei eine WLAN Problem weitere Steuerungen möglich sind. 
Sprich, wenn ein Button gedrückt war und das WLAN fällt aus, warum auch immer, soll der Accesspoint das sofort erkennen (>1sec Reaktion) und an die SPS melden, damit
diese alle Fahrbefehle aus dem WinCC abschaltet. Ggf. sogar wie ein NOTAUS. Aber das haben wir dem Kunden schonmal aus dem Kopf geschlagen 
Es soll halt "sicher" sein, das der TÜV seinen Stempel drauf setzt.

Danke


----------



## IBFS (22 Mai 2012)

Ich denke, du musst im Laptop eine Art Lebensbit /-zahl programmieren, 
welches wechselt oder von 1 ... bis ... 2hoch31 hochzählt.
Dieses Lebenssignal musst du in der Steuerung abfragen.

Allerdings..

wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, sollte statt eines Laptops z.B. ein iWLAN-F-Mobilpanel und
mehrere passende WLAN-PLUS-Ports (mit Bereichserkennung) sowie ein F-CPU eingesetzt
werden. Nur so ist ein echter sicherheitsgerichteter zugelassener Betrieb möglich.
Nur so würde ich, wen ich der TÜV-Mesch wäre, auch einen Stempel druntersetzen.

Die erste Variante ist technisch unspektakulär möglich, aber m.E. erfüllt sie nicht
die Sicherheitsanforderungen, da keine GEPRÜFT sichere Kommunikation vorhanden ist.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2012)

Ich würde auch ein IWLAN-Mobilpanel verwenden.
Wobei du beachten musst, dass "nur" der Stopp (NOT-HALT) und die Zustimmtaster sicher sind.
HMI ist auch dort nicht wirklich sicher.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (22 Mai 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würde auch ein IWLAN-Mobilpanel verwenden.
> Wobei du beachten musst, dass "nur" der Stopp (NOT-HALT) und die Zustimmtaster sicher sind.
> HMI ist auch dort nicht wirklich sicher.



Das ich das iWLAN-Panel MIT NotHalt und Totmann meine ergibt sich aus dem Zwang eine F-CPU
nehmen zu müssen, denn NotHalt und Totmann werden über eine sichere WLAN-Brücke an die
F-CPU übertragen, wo man dann mittels F-KOP oder F-FUP die "PNOZ-artigen" Verschaltungen 
programmiert.

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...nel-277-iwlan/Seiten/Default.aspx?HTTPS=REDIR

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ich das iWLAN-Panel MIT NotHalt und Totmann meine ergibt sich aus dem Zwang eine F-CPU
> nehmen zu müssen ...



Schon klar.
Die Bemerkung war eigentlich auch eher Richtung Krumnix's Lösung mit einem Notebook gerichtet.
Ich frag mich nämlich wie man überhaupt mit einem Notebook, WLAN, RFID und einer Visualisierung eine sichere Funktion mit TÜV-Stempel hinkriegen kann (könnte).
Spätestens bei der Tastatur eines Notebooks ist doch Schluß mit Sicherheit, oder?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (22 Mai 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Spätestens bei der Tastatur eines Notebooks ist doch Schluß mit Sicherheit, oder?



Ob der Dinge, die einem selbst logisch erscheinen ist das Grübeln und Verwundern umso größer je schlichter und wahnwitziger die Ideen von Anderen so sind.
Oft sind es aber dabei eher die unbedarften Projektverantwortlichen oder Kunden, die so dahersagen --- ja man könnte doch ... das müßte doch gehen ... tolle Sache.

Frank


----------



## Deltal (22 Mai 2012)

Also vom Prinzip geht das ja schon mit sicheren Signalen über WLAN, nur ein Laptop als sicheres Bediengerät.. ich weiss ja nicht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die ganze Entwicklung und Abnahme  (Gutachten usw. usw.) so teuer wird, das man dafür einen ganzen Laster voll Mobile Panels kaufen kann, bzw die ganze Halle voll mit Bedienstationen ausrüsten kann.

Wenn die Maschine mit geschlossenen Sicherheitseinrichtungen bedient werden soll (also keine Gefährung besteht), dann kann man eine Kommunikation, wie sie IBFS vorgeschlagen hat, einsetzen. Aber auch hier wird es schwierig einen Kompromiss aus Reaktionszeit und Fehlertolleranz zu finden. Also es kann sein das bei einigen fehlerhaften Telegrammen schon die Maschine abschaltet, oder man muss die Zeiten so großzügig einstellen, das die Maschine erstmal ne Sekunde nachläuft.


----------



## Krumnix (23 Mai 2012)

Es geht hier nicht um Notaus oder solche Dinge. Die sind über andere Systeme abgedeckt. Sogenannte "tragbare Notaussysteme" kommen hier zum Einsatz. 
Die sind vom Kunden und vom TÜV freigegeben.
Das Problem ist halt mehr, das jeder Benutzer an dem Laptop 2-3 RFIDs bei sich trägt, mit denen er sich Freigaben für die Bedienung schaffen kann.
Diese IDs müssen irgendwie sicher an die SPS geschickt werden. 
Die Bedienbefehle, die aus dem WinCC kommen, sind da uninteressant. Da hat sich irgendwie noch nie jemand aufgeregt 

Es geht halt darum, das einige Bediener keine Anlagenteile ansteuern dürfen. Anmeldung am System erfolgt halt mit den RFID, weil Passwort kennt
noch x-Tagen jeder und für jeden Bedienbereich nen Schlüsselschalter irgendwie hinbauen ist auch nicht so sinnvoll.

Nun habe ich nen Laptop, ein RFID-Leser, und eine W-LAN-Strecke. Wie kann ich nun "sicher" gefährleisten, das die RFID an die SPS geschickt
wird und das diese bei Ausfall des W-Lans die Steuerbefehle vom WinCC ablöscht?!

Das iWLAN von Siemens eigenet sich nicht dafür, da die Visu und das Bedienkonzept für das kleine Display und die lachhafte Auflösung nicht
ausgelegt ist. 

Die Überlegung, 2 Zahlen auf unterschiedlichen Variablen hochzählen zu lassen und damit die Verbindung zu überprüfen ist schonmal nicht
schlecht. Aber gibt es irgendwas, wo das ganze vielleicht auch über die Hardware-Ebene abläuft, also das der Empfänger im Schaltschrank
überwacht, ob der Sender noch da ist und der Sender dann ein spezielles Protokoll hat, das es an den Empfänger schickt zur Lebensüberwachung?
Und wenn der Empfänger dieses nicht mehr erhält, dann einen Ausgang setzt, der in die SPS gemeldet wird?
Sowas wäre super, wenn es da was geben würde.

Ansonst wäre ich für jede weitere Idee dankbar.

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Bluetooth aus? Das wird doch in der Medizin als Sichere Übertragung verwendet?!


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2012)

Dann bitte z.B. so etwas: http://www.dold.com/produkte-leistungen/schaltgeraete/sicherheitstechnik-/wireless-safety/index.html



> ...Im Bruchteil einer Sekunde lassen sich damit  gefahrbringende Bewegungen abschalten. ...



Ohne echten sicheren TOTMANN-Taster geht so etwas nicht.   Alle anderen Gurkenlösungen sind grober Unfug. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Krumnix (23 Mai 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dann bitte z.B. so etwas: http://www.dold.com/produkte-leistungen/schaltgeraete/sicherheitstechnik-/wireless-safety/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich ja geschrieben. Not-Aus und Totmann ist erledigt. Das wird per Funk gewährleistet und ist sicher.
Es geht nur noch um die Bedienfreigabe. Sprich Schlüsselschalter, der als RFID da ist, an die SPS senden, 
solange RFID da ist, und Funkstrecke sicher steht.


----------



## Verpolt (23 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Vielleicht wäre das was für Dich

http://www.hw-group.com/products/ip_watchdog/index_lite_de.html


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2012)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja geschrieben. Not-Aus und Totmann ist erledigt. Das wird per Funk gewährleistet und ist sicher.
> Es geht nur noch um die Bedienfreigabe. Sprich Schlüsselschalter, der als RFID da ist, an die SPS senden,
> solange RFID da ist, und Funkstrecke sicher steht.



*Grübel*

Wenn Totmann erledigt ist, dann musst du doch nur den Totmann-Taster loslassen oder durchdrücken 
und die laufende Achse steht sofort! Warum dann noch der Kult drumherum und der Wunsch



> ... das diese bei Ausfall des W-Lans die Steuerbefehle vom WinCC ablöscht?!



Dafür ist doch das inverse Freigabesignal vom Totmann-Taster verwendbar, oder?

Frank


----------



## Krumnix (23 Mai 2012)

Ja, das ist korrekt. Aber der Kunde hatte diesen Wunsch und die "Angst" das der TÜV meint, einen Schlüsselschalter, der normal am Schrank ist, wo der Bediener eine Freigabe erhält, welchen Teil er von der Anlage bedienen darf und welchen nicht, nun per RFID über Funk zu schicken, das dies halt sicher sein muss. 
Daher die Suche nach sowas. Sollte der TÜV nachher keine Bedenken haben, ok, aber ihn fragen bestehe die Gefahr, das man den TÜV auf "Ideen" bringt. Das will man vermeiden.


----------



## Krumnix (23 Mai 2012)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vielleicht wäre das was für Dich
> 
> http://www.hw-group.com/products/ip_watchdog/index_lite_de.html



Nettes Teil. Damit lässt sich schonmal was anfangen. danke!


----------

